# Applet Netzzugriff und Dateizugriff



## codix (23. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Applet erstellt und entsprechend signiert.
Nun funktioniert das File-Browsen aber leider funktioniert die Übertragung der Dateien ins Netz nicht.

Was muss ich tun, damit das Applet Dateien auf einen anderen entfernten Server überträgt?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jan 2007)

Was ist das für ein Server? Du musst ein gemeinsames Protokoll zur Übertragung finden/benutzen.
Bspw. FTP.


----------



## codix (23. Jan 2007)

Die Daten werden per HTTP PUT an den Server übertragen.


----------



## Guest (3. Feb 2007)

am besten gar nichts weil das eine simkartenaplication ist und die kann nur mittels bei simfrequenz nicht bei wap
vorgegebenen anwendungen kurzfristig auf groessere mattscheiben durch induktion realisiert werden
würde die pc einheit wappen schreiben würde wenigstens positionsabhaengiges netzwerk
im original funktionieren und diese lassen sich nicht aufs handy übertragen 
leider sind wir noch im wap bus 
und die quickinfo zum senden von e mail auf wallsocketbasierende so2 anwendung
nt workstation by computername@msn hat auch noch wer karikatiert verunstaltet
gebraucht ist nur feedback zum zurückschalten des pc symbols auf die herstellerbasierende teletextseite
unter who richtlinie
normalgeborene besitzen iq merkmale wie zb fingerabdruck der reicht dann aus
greift idiot darauf ist es aus weil elektronik das nicht vertraegt
wir sitzen ja auch nicht auf hochspannungsdraehten
wie die darstellung nach einlegen der simkarte aussehen soll
ist halbwegs fixiert
benutzt anwender unter simkartensymbol
das telefonsymbol findet er unmenge von programmen 
zum einstellen von textfarben 
und alles andere 
und realisieren sich punkte unter dem taschenlampensymbol
kann man das später im imeiintro finden welche vorstufe zum einschalten der mobilfunkgeraete ist


----------

